# Castle Hill Show Home Brewing Competition



## Tseay (3/2/06)

All,

Hills Brewers, at short notice, will be taking responsibility for judging at this years Castle Hill Show Home Brewing Championships. I have attached comp details and forms as an attachment ( I hope).

Entries can be delivered to the identified Country Brewer outlets. 

Please note that despite what is in the form, Country Brewer are not sponsoring the event and have kindly offered to help out by acting as collection points. Consequently there will not be any CB vouchers being given to winners.

I will be registering the comp with the BJCP over the weekend and BJCP judges will be involved.. Please note that entries must be received by Feb 25. Judging will take place on March 18 and winners will be displayed at the show.

If you have any querries, either post here or PM me.

Cheers

Chris

PS doesn't look like the attachment is attaching - will try again Monday or will email to interested parties


----------



## Ross (3/2/06)

Linz said:


> OCC said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching the weather too, so it looks like i will be putting on the bav wheat tonight,while sucking down my first attempt at a partial larger. :beerbang:
> ...



Linz - that file is damaged


----------



## Linz (3/2/06)

yeah it freaked out a bit and pulled a quote from another thread????...so I just deleted the whole thing...


Mods ...what that about???


----------



## big d (3/2/06)

WEIRD

as for the comp i would love to enter but not enough notification.

cheers
big d


----------



## timmy (4/2/06)

how do I get an entry form?


----------



## Josh (4/2/06)

Will all styles be judged?


----------



## WillM (4/2/06)

Is there a website with info? 

i.e. cost, categories, prizes etc

Thanks


----------



## Doc (4/2/06)

Here is the entry form with all the details,

Beers,
Doc


----------



## WillM (4/2/06)

Doc

I can't open this attachment - it says it's damaged.


----------



## Stuster (4/2/06)

Worked fine for me. Sorry it's not working for you WM.


----------



## Doc (4/2/06)

WillM said:


> Doc
> 
> I can't open this attachment - it says it's damaged.
> [post="106598"][/post]​



Works fine for me too.
Upgrade your version of Adobe Reader.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Tseay (10/2/06)

Bump !

Dont forget entries close Feb 25. Please PM me for an entry form.

Cheers

T


----------



## WillM (10/2/06)

I'm on 7.07, so not sure what's going on with it.


----------



## Thirsty (15/2/06)

Is there a best day/time to see the Home Brewing Championships?


----------



## Tseay (15/2/06)

Hi Thirsty,

Currently judging is scheduled for March11. The winning entries will be on display in the craft pavillion at the show from March 24 to March 26. Hills Brewers will be manning a desk over the weekend, so please drop by and say hello.

It's not too late to put in an entry form. If you are interested, pm me with an email contact and I'll send you the forms.

Cheers

T

PS We now have at least one entry coming from Melb, keep those cards and letters coming.




Thirsty said:


> Is there a best day/time to see the Home Brewing Championships?
> [post="108665"][/post]​


----------



## Tseay (21/2/06)

Bump - just a reminder that entries close this Saturday Feb 25th. 

PM me if you can't get to a drop off point in time and we can work something out.

Cheers

T


----------



## Gerard_M (21/2/06)

Just giving this a bump, & asking for a quick show of hands, 
Who is putting an entry in?
I will be able to pick up entries this week if it's not to far off my usual delivery route
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M (22/2/06)

re-bumped to pick up the morning traffic
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Jim_Levet (22/2/06)

I wish I had some more time to prepare, but I have a box of stray brews in the garage, I am sure there is something there to test or stress the judges.
James


----------



## shonky (22/2/06)

Hi Gerard,

Sean and I were going to put in our first 3 AGs to get some feedback.

We were going to do a drop to Drummoyne on Sat morning but if you are going to be anywhere near Alexandria in the mean time then would really appreciate it if you could help.

No biggy if you can't.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Gerard_M (22/2/06)

Jon
I will be going past Sean's place Friday lunch time .
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M (22/2/06)

Entries for the Castle Hill Show Brewing competition close this weekend. The competition is being run for the first time this year by The Hills Brewers Guild. The judging panel will be made up of brewing enthusiasts who have recently completed the Beer Judge Certification Program. If you have a beer that you would like some feedback on send me an email & I will forward the entry forms to you & arrange pick up. 
Cheers
Gerard

re-bumped to catch the afternoon traffic!


----------



## Gerard_M (22/2/06)

Re-bumping this for the night stalkers, although some of you have been here all day!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Tseay (3/3/06)

Castle Hill Comp Stewards, undergoing basic training


----------



## Tseay (27/3/06)

Folks, now the show is over we can announce the winners and place getters. 

The Castle Hill Show people will be mailing out awards and tasting sheets.

Congratulations to the winners and place getters thanks to all who entered, helped on the day and thanks to Gerard who encouraged quite a few people to enter.

The plan is to run this comp in November 2006, to give a leg-up to those brewers who brew during winter. 

Cheers

T 

View attachment And_the_winners_are__.pdf


----------



## Duff (27/3/06)

And another good performance from the AHB'ers, well done guys :beer: 

Cheers.


----------



## Stuster (27/3/06)

Yeh, well done guys. :beer:


----------



## Jazzafish (30/3/06)

Thanks guys,

Congrats to all the other winners too. It was my first comp, so I was stoked to get the results.

Here is an article I found in the local paper.


----------



## Doc (30/3/06)

Congrats to all the winners and the guys that made the comp happen.
Top photo that too. Must have been a top photographer present on the day 

Doc


----------



## Tseay (30/3/06)

Doc said:


> Congrats to all the winners and the guys that made the comp happen.
> Top photo that too. Must have been a top photographer present on the day
> 
> Doc
> [post="117183"][/post]​



Finally got him behind the camera and out of the photo


----------



## Jazzafish (30/3/06)

I have to add a big thanks to Tseay for getting the comp happening, I doubt it would have come together without you mate. :super: Members of the Hills Brewers Guild for the support and help on the event. Ndbrewing for the advice and entry deliveries. Country Brewer for drop off points. The judges. Basically anyone that was involved deserves the thumbs up.

Well done. Look forward to a bigger and better show next time.

Cheers,
Jarrad :beer:


----------



## Barry (30/3/06)

Good day
Yes, thanks to all the people responsible to make such comps possible. Certainly appreciated.


----------



## sintax69 (22/4/06)

I would just like to thank those involved in this comp I just got my score sheets back and as this is the first comp I have entered I was really suprised at the amount of feedback I got and exactly where i went wrong (more malt to balcance the hops) I would recommend any one do this, dont really on your freeloading mates for feedback this is how to get honest consise information


Well done fellas

Thanks


----------

